# What brand of router do "they" use



## Blind Bruce (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't figure out what router that Bob uses on most of his shows. He has a lot of room to change bits, he has a two wrench system, and he has room to change guide bushings. My Rona router has NONE of these features. 
What should I look for to get these features in a table mounted router? (Oak Park table).
BB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bruce

I think the key to what you are asking is the Oak-Park base plate system,they are now using PC routers.
I'm not sure what a Rona router is, can you post a picture and I'm sure some can help.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Rona Router apparently a Canadian made router. Never heard of them either. Google turned this up.

http://www.rona.ca/webapp/wcs/store...Id=10535&productId=168236&catentryList=168236

Corey


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes, Rona is a Canadian home improvement chain store, eh... Canada's answer to the BORG.

Brian


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Blind Bruce said:


> I can't figure out what router that Bob uses on most of his shows. He has a lot of room to change bits, he has a two wrench system, and he has room to change guide bushings. My Rona router has NONE of these features.
> What should I look for to get these features in a table mounted router? (Oak Park table).
> BB


_*"I can't figure out what router that Bob uses on most of his shows."*_

I think it's Hitachi M12.

_*"...he has room to change guide bushings."*_

Here is a link to the table they are using... you can buy or build your own.
http://ca.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe they did use the big H for most episodes but I think in the later episodes of the show they used Porter Cable routers.

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

BrianS said:


> Yes, Rona is a Canadian home improvement chain store, eh... Canada's answer to the BORG.
> 
> Brian


Didn't know that Brian and thanks. I wonder who makes the router for them? Kind of looks like a Ryobi. 

Corey


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, the early shows used Hitachi 12V routers, Later it seems like they went to PC. i have the Oak-park table and I use a Makita plunge router M3600, I also use a PC 7538
plunge router that has speed control. Woodnut65


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Joe they did use the big H for most episodes but I think in the later episodes of the show they used Porter Cable routers.
> 
> Corey


Golly, I guess I have not seen a 'later episode'!
I've always seen the big green machines.  

Thank you... I shall be on the lookout!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bruce. They used both routers. Hitachi and PC's. It depended on who was sponsoring the show. Hitachi or PC. If I remember right, there were shows where they used a Hitachi painted purple. I guess neither sponsored the show then.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*Which routers Bob=Rick use*

On the Wood working channel the one's i watch They use Hitachi And on the tv chanel's The ones on PBS they used Porter Cable And i cought one on PBS the other day and it was Hitachi ?? I guess who is the sponser Is the one's they use 



Dr.Zook said:


> Bruce. They used both routers. Hitachi and PC's. It depended on who was sponsoring the show. Hitachi or PC. If I remember right, there were shows where they used a Hitachi painted purple. I guess neither sponsored the show then.


----------



## kjohn (Mar 20, 2008)

I just bought a RONA router like the one pictured in an above post. I have never used a router, so will be "routing" tomorrow. I liked the idea of 1/2" and 1/4" capability and the dual base feature, along with variable speed and 12 amp, all for $99. Wish me luck!! Any tips peculiar to this router??


----------



## tinsel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Instruction Manual*



Blind Bruce said:


> I can't figure out what router that Bob uses on most of his shows. He has a lot of room to change bits, he has a two wrench system, and he has room to change guide bushings. My Rona router has NONE of these features.
> What should I look for to get these features in a table mounted router? (Oak Park table).
> BB


Do you have a copy of the instruction manual of the rona brand router I recently bought one hardly used at a garage sale I believe everything was in the original box except the instructions.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Keith.


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

You don't need two wrenchs to change the bit on a Rona, it has a locking button ..


----------

